# Would you donate a kidney to a stranger?



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Pretty much anybody would donate a kidney to a family member if they matched, but would you do it for a stranger?


I would never volunteer for a match test unless I had to do it for a family member first. If it's not compatible, then they'd have the record of who would be a match for the kidney. I'd consider it at that point.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

hell no


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

If I die and there is anything left in me that is useful they can have it but I doubt much will be any good 
But while I'm alive no I'll be the one needing the donation probably but aren't counting on anything


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Nope, unless i was dead then make yourself at home....probably not the right phrase to use..


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

my kidney hurt today
i can't give one away


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

No. Unless I was dead, then by all means I would donate my kidneys.


----------



## XairoN (Jul 5, 2013)

And what are the chances i get one from a stranger if the one i have left after donating fails ?


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

If the stranger was a hot single chick I suppose I could score a fair amount of points with her that way...

But in all seriousness I really doubt I would do that, while alive anyways. When I'm dead they can they can take my kidneys for a transplant, and my liver as well while they are at it and serve it with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Na. 

If I did I'd have to do an interview to see if they deserved it lol

I always wondered how doctors dealt with that conundrum of "they could save the persons life if they donated a kidney...but what about all the other patients that could use one..."


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Strangers are not worth of my kidneys, i don't mind if someone dies because of it. Those are saved for people i care for, just in case someone might need it. But ofc when i'm dead i wouldn't care less what happens to my body.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

What if this stranger is a child? A child that may not live past their 10th birthday...


----------



## Cold Blooded (Nov 5, 2013)

No I wouldn't, not even for a family member, other than my neice, they could take anything they wanted for her, whether I would die from it or not I wouldn't care.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

I'd donate a kidney for a cash donation of $100,000.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm signed up as an organ donor and am on the bone marrow registry -Hmmmm....I'm not sure that I'd donate a kidney while living,but I think there's a high probability I would. Giving in such a way would feel like a huge honor.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

no way


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I wouldn't even donate a kidney to some of my family members. I'd only give it up to two loved ones. I feel I need both my kidneys though in case one fails. I have a family history of kidney cancer. 
I don't care if all of my organs are taken once I'm dead though. Might as well go to some use.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

Heeeeeeeeellll no.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

No, s'mine.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think I would. It would be a big decision even to do it for close family, let alone someone I didn't know. The only time I could imagine donating a kidney to a stranger would be if I didn't have long left to live myself (say I had a terminal illness for instance) and I knew at least someone would get the use of it. 

Other than that I'd agree with most of the posters here. They can have what they want of my body once I've died but until then I'm not in no rush to lose a kidney!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't want an ugly scar on my cute belly.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Giving up my kidney would be detriment to my plans of being immortal.

It's unknown whether living kidney donors have an increased mortality rate, but it appears they do not.

Regardless, there is a 0.03% chance of dying while doing it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Never. I have kidney problems but only in the early stages


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

after my death,, wont' mind!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Silent Image said:


> Pretty much anybody would donate a kidney to a family member if they matched, but would you do it for a stranger?


No way am I doing it for a stranger. I'm not even willing to donate blood, nor even spare change for that matter.

Seems I'm not "pretty much anybody" since I would not donate a kidney to a family member. I like having a spare just in case. Donation is still major surgery and it's a loss of a vital organ, even if you still have one left. I don't know if I'd do it even if my brother paid me his entire $2M net worth for a kidney, though I assume you can't legally sell organs. Actually, I'd have incentive to not donate and let him die as I'm his beneficiary, though he might well change that if I refused to donate.

I'm not a registered organ donor, so I won't be giving anything away even after death. I'm simply too misanthropic to want to help anybody.


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

When I'm dead, take whatever.


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

If I knew that the person needing a kidney didn't have any relatives/friends who could donate, then I probably would donate one of mine. I only need one kidney to live, so it's not that big of a deal for me..


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i would give as much to a stranger that a stranger has ever given to me.

so no, i wouldn't.


----------

